# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζητηση  POWER SUPPLY LG 32LC56-ZC

## qazwsx

Καλησπερα, αν υπαρχει απο καποιον παρακαλω ας μου στειλει το τροφοδοτικο για LG 32LC56-ZC

----------

